

The Commodore PC64: New Hardware inside the classic C64 form factor - dpapathanasiou
http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-brief/51285-commodore-makes-new-computer-with-very-old-looking-hardware

======
cubicle67
As someone with very fond memories of the Commodores of old, I think they've
kind of missed the point here

------
frgbhnmnjh
Nobody has seen any pictures of this 'pc in C64 clothing' - and their last
attempt was just another crappy pc in a keyboard form factor with the wrong
commodore logo on the box.

------
bitwize
Commodore USA, the company with big claims to the Commodore name, but no
paperwork to back up those claims.

I smell a scam intended to dupe Commodore fans...

